# Anyone using VOOM box for OTA DTV?



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

Just curious if anyone is using a VOOM box still just for their OTA digitals? I just added an amplifier (CM7777) to my antenna (CM 8-Bay) and was trying to tune in WJRT-DT 36 (ABC out of Flint) and WNEM-DT 22 (CBS out of Bay City) -- both about 40-50 miles from me). Without the amp, signal jumped from 0 to 50, but rarely over. With the amp, WNEM-DT stays at a constant 85-86 on the signal strength antenna pointing screen -- nice green bar and always at 85 or over. (VOOM box says it'll lock at 80 and wants 85 to deal with weather fad).

Anyhow, immediately after see that 85-86, I go to the local channel scan. It stops on that RF channel (36) for a few seconds as if it is trying to tune it, but then continues on -- tuning NOTHING in the end.

Any ideas as to why? Just curious if anyone else was still using the VOOM box and if things seemed to be working for them for OTA signals, since I can't seem to get it to work.

Also -- anyone know of a way to manually add/force channels into the list with the VOOM box? So I wouldn't have to do the local scan?

Thanks for any thoughts...

- John...


----------



## homeskillet (Feb 3, 2004)

I use a Voom box to get my local digital OTA locals. I wish it would lock onto a signal with less than 80% signal strength.

The only thing I can think of is the amp is corrupting the PSIP information coming from the local OTA digital. Without that information being correct it won't tune it in.


----------

